# Rolex GMT yes / no with business dress



## Markh58 (Jan 21, 2005)

I actually have 3 questions concerning wearing my GMT w/business attire.

1.)	Is it appropriate to wear a GMT with business attire?
2.)	If yes, would it be best worn with a suit or with slacks/blazer or either? 
3.)	If yes, which bezel insert option in your would be more appropriate, Pepsi (red/blue) or black?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Black! But that's just me with any bezel option.

It is considered more of a sports watch, but in this day and age I think you'll be fine with business dress. I have a sub and speedmaster and wear them both with business as well as casual. Neither are so large as to interfere with the normal motion of my left shirt cuff.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

If you want to be absolutely, classically well-dressed, a sports watch is not _really_ appropriate with a business suit -- but it's a rule more broken than observed, and I don't find it terribly offensive in and of itself, provide that the watch is fairly tasteful. It may be wrong in your circle.

With more casual suits (checks or semi-solids, or textured cloth), they are more appropriate in terms of formality. They're more appropriate still with most sportcoats and trousers, provided they aren't huge and flashy.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't wear sports watches with suits, but many do. So not a choice I would make, but I wouldn't describe it as categorically "inappropriate".

Aesthetically, it's certainly not the equivalent of wearing sneakers with a suit, but conceptually, it's at least a few steps down that path.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

I love the pepsi bezel but I'd be sure it didn't clash with the rest of the outfit. And I agree, not the best look with more formal suits but fits nicely in business casual settings.


----------



## Markh58 (Jan 21, 2005)

I have a Sub on a oyster and stainless steel DJ on a jubilee as well. The GMT is a vtg '82 and I'd like the option of having it and the DJ both as business dress options.

My GMT is at my AD for service along with a new Pepsi insert. The black one on it now is in great condition so if I'm going to switch it now is the time to ask for feedback on the Pepsi vs the Black as most popular for business dress.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

SG_67 said:


> Black! But that's just me with any bezel option.
> 
> It is considered more of a sports watch, but in this day and age I think you'll be fine with business dress. I have a sub and speedmaster and wear them both with business as well as casual. Neither are so large as to interfere with the normal motion of my left shirt cuff.


Agree entirely. I wear both an Explorer I and a DateJust with business dress, as well as a 40mm Glycine chrono. You will be fine with the black bezel.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

Great piece, while I don't usually have the highest regard for Rollies, there are a few exceptions and a nice vintage GMT is absolutely one of them!


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

Of course it's fine. The GMT is not a sports watch although it can be used as one. I dive with mine regularly. However, the primary use of the GMT is to track multiple time zones, and as I travel weekly and work with clients in Europe, Japan and both coasts, the GMT is very useful as a business watch.


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

I like the red & black the best. I kinda wish I would have kept that one.


----------



## DOW (Mar 24, 2014)

Bond wore his Sub with a suit, and he was generally well put together! The GMT Master and Sub are very similar.

Someday when I get my IWC Portugese I'll wear it when I put on a suit, but until then my Sub is quite appropriate IMHO.


----------



## GFH (Jan 22, 2008)

Perfectly fine with a suit. I think black bezel looks more formal.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Fenian said:


> Bond wore his Sub with a suit, and he was generally well put together! .


"He" also wore a big clunky Omega dive watch with a tuxedo....


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

RogerP said:


> "He" also wore a big clunky Omega dive watch with a tuxedo....


Product placement pays the bills.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Fenian said:


> Bond wore his Sub with a suit, and he was generally well put together! The GMT Master and Sub are very similar.
> 
> Someday when I get my IWC Portugese I'll wear it when I put on a suit, but until then my Sub is quite appropriate IMHO.


The Portuguese is a beautiful watch. The funny thing is that the case is actually larger than the sub, but somehow it looks sleeker does it not?


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

As has been pointed out, if we're talking about traditional mores, then, no, it's not _traditionally_ correct. However, in this day and age, go for it. Goodness knows it'll look infinitely more appropriate than plastic-banded sports watches, which many people wear without generating any commentary.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> The Portuguese is a beautiful watch. The funny thing is that the case is actually larger than the sub, but somehow it looks sleeker does it not?


Case size is but one factor. The Portuguese is a more elegant and dressy design in every other respect. I had a Portuguese chrono back in the day - wore it with suits all the time.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

momsdoc said:


> Product placement pays the bills.


Nobody paid Ian Fleming to have James Bond wear Rolex watches in his books.


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm fan of the Pepsi. I own a sub and tt Datejust. I wear my sub with suits all the time. It seems to me that most men wear sports watches with everything. I'll think you'll be fine wearing your Pepsi GMT with a suit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

be prepared to discuss if you wear the Pepsi - it's more eye-catching. But I think in this day and age either is fine.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

This doesn't look good, but I suppose it wasn't meant to be a fashion statement. I think as long as you aren't wearing one of these you are fine on the sartorial front.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

TradThrifter said:


> This doesn't look good, but I suppose it wasn't meant to be a fashion statement. I think as long as you aren't wearing one of these you are fine on the sartorial front.


I knew a guy who was a VP at Goldman Sachs for a while, and I noticed one time that he was wearing a timex ironman with a bespoke suit/French cuffs/Hermes tie etc. when I commented on it, he told me it was just a GS thing that they did partially because of the irony of wearing a $6,000 suit with a $30 watch. May be the same thing with Paulson.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Not with business attire, and I'd go black on the bezel except for the beach.

It's not a dress watch, I'd avoid it with for example a business suit or even business casual. But I'm in the minority.


----------



## Ed Rooney (Nov 6, 2012)

Any Rolex is completely appropriate with any sort of clothing.


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ed Rooney said:


> Any Rolex is completely appropriate with any sort of clothing.


Not even close. They're severely overpriced sport watches and don't belong with a suit. Formal watches are supposed to be basic and clean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

Well I don't know about ANY Rolex...












Ed Rooney said:


> Any Rolex is completely appropriate with any sort of clothing.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Ed Rooney said:


> Any Rolex is completely appropriate with any sort of clothing.


Absolutely not

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

tigerpac said:


> Well I don't know about ANY Rolex...


That has to be a custom order!

I remember watching a CNBC special on BMW and a segment about Rolls Royce was featured wherein custom interiors were discussed. A head rest was shown with an embroidered bald eagle. I suppose if one is willing to pay the right price, anything can be had.


----------



## Denton (Apr 29, 2014)

Fenian said:


> Someday when I get my IWC Portugese I'll wear it when I put on a suit, but until then my Sub is quite appropriate IMHO.


Just my opinion but I think my IWC Big Pilot 3717 is incredibly versatile. Definitely wear with a suit.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

I wear a Sub and GMT at work with suits and they look fine. Any better sports watch looks fine, but I prefer a metal, cloth or leather band, not those big rubber jobs. Unless you plan to dive out of your meetings.


----------



## Skyjumper (Apr 27, 2014)

I think a decent sport watch is much more interesting than something plain. I prefer Breitling over Rolex, and I wear a Breitling chrono from 1939. About case size, I have a Breitling Scott Carpenter Cosmonaute (with the crystal back no less) and I love it, it looks great, its interesting but, it does not fit under my sleeve. 

When it comes to dressing like James Bond, I'll emulate another choice - the Walther!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

SG_67 said:


> That has to be a custom order!
> 
> I remember watching a CNBC special on BMW and a segment about Rolls Royce was featured wherein custom interiors were discussed. A head rest was shown with an embroidered bald eagle. I suppose if one is willing to pay the right price, anything can be had.


if it was custom, they made several. Saw one tonight at Tourneau when I was picking up a watch getting serviced:



It looks worse in real life lol


----------



## Ed Rooney (Nov 6, 2012)

orange fury said:


> if it was custom, they made several. Saw one tonight at Tourneau when I was picking up a watch getting serviced:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks worse in real life lol


Those are for visiting oil sultans.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Skyjumper said:


> I prefer Breitling over Rolex


+1 on Breitling over Rolex.


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

A Datejust or Daydate are the best suitable Rolex for wearing with a suit, IMO.

Just because it says Rolex is no reason to think any numbered bezel model is ok.

Though plenty of people will think "hey I paid $3k, $4k or however many $k and its a Rolex so therefore its ok".


----------



## Ed Rooney (Nov 6, 2012)

smmrfld said:


> +1 on Breitling over Rolex.


Chuck Yeager over John Travolta.

In all seriousness, there is no better GMT movement in the world than Rolex. It's Rolex and then everyone else, and it's not even close. If you want a GMT watch, buy a Rolex. You are wasting your money otherwise.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Ed Rooney said:


> You are wasting your money otherwise.


Um, not really. Whatever.


----------



## Skyjumper (Apr 27, 2014)

Ed Rooney said:


> Chuck Yeager over John Travolta.
> 
> In all seriousness, there is no better GMT movement in the world than Rolex. It's Rolex and then everyone else, and it's not even close. If you want a GMT watch, buy a Rolex. You are wasting your money otherwise.


I may be new here, but this I can't let slide. Rolex makes their own movements, that's true, but so what? The ETA movements used by Breitling and Omega are fine machines. What do you feel makes the Rolex better? Other than it says Rolex on it, of course. Any of the finer watches - Rolex, Breitling, Omega and so on - keep excellent time, have very stylish looking timepieces and outstanding customer service. If you want to time your burn, use a quartz watch.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

orange fury said:


> if it was custom, they made several. Saw one tonight at Tourneau when I was picking up a watch getting serviced:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks worse in real life lol


That gives new meaning to the cat's meow.


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ed Rooney said:


> In all seriousness, there is no better GMT movement in the world than Rolex. It's Rolex and then everyone else, and it's not even close. If you want a GMT watch, buy a Rolex. You are wasting your money otherwise.


You have no idea what you're talking about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Rolexes and other expensive sports watches worn with suits are ostentatious. A plain understated watch with a leather band is preferable, particularly in a business setting. 

Gurdon


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Ed Rooney said:


> Any Rolex is completely appropriate with any sort of clothing.


 Nonesense.

Gurdon


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I've always been partial to Patek Phillipe for a dress watch. Unfortunatly I can't afford them, or justify spending that amount of money for a watch. My next watch purchase will be a Tissot. Besides, my wife wants to redecorate, and I want a generator installed since Sandy. I'd rather join a golf club, which I can't justify either considering my game.:icon_pale:


Rolex, while a fine watch, IMHO has become a symbol of nouveau riche ostentatiousness. Having been overused by that demographic specifically to be ostentatious. As such it appears to my eye to be too bulky and in your face compared to other fine high end sport watches, none of which are appropriate for a formal suit, or especially dinner-wear. Understated elegance it is not.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

"Rolexes and other expensive sports watches worn with suits are ostentatious"


It would be fun to set up a forum poll for this.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

A pic of my (36mm) ostentatious Rolex....


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

FLCracka said:


> A pic of my ostentatious Rolex....


I like the NATO strap. My Sub is actually a mil-sub that was given to me by my father and it has no other strap option than the NATO strap. While I don't wear it with a suit, it's a very nice sports watch and I always get compliments on it.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

Just playing fact checker -- ETA movements can be quite good notwithstanding a lot of the manufacturers moving away from them. Omega has been making 'in-house' movements for several years now and I believe may be all in-house movements now. Also, Breitling started produced a very well received in-house chrono movement a few years ago. 

Now non-fact checking -- I think of wearing a sport watch with a suit like wearing bluchers with a suit. The 2% or less of people knowing and following the old-school rules will notice but few others will. If you like the look then go for it.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

tigerpac said:


> . Omega has been making 'in-house' movements for several years now....


Yes.



tigerpac said:


> . ... and I believe may be all in-house movements now.


No.

As for the truly unsettling Rolex posted at the top of this page, I can't conceive where such a piece might be "appropriate" but I am certain that I don't want to be there.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

momsdoc said:


> I've always been partial to Patek Phillipe for a dress watch. Unfortunatly I can't afford them, or justify spending that amount of money for a watch. My next watch purchase will be a Tissot.


If you don't mind quartz, the Tissot Desire is a great watch that is similar to the Calatrava. Very slim case (I think it's also 36mm), I wear it any time I'm wearing French cuffs.

also, the claim that Rolex makes the only GMT worth having is absurd. The GMT master II is a fine watch, and to their credit, Rolex does make in house movements, but saying it's the best just because it's a Rolex just means their marketing department is doing their job.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

That's right, Omega still sells the 300 with the 2500 modified ETA, feel like a couple of those special editions have the 33xx movements too.


----------



## Ed Rooney (Nov 6, 2012)

Watch threads on non-watch forums are always funny. 

I wonder what the guys over at ar15 forums think of topi soles.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> A pic of my (36mm) ostentatious Rolex....


Very nice. The Explorer I is my favorite in the Rolex line-up.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

Watches aren't fashion now?



Ed Rooney said:


> Watch threads on non-watch forums are always funny.
> 
> I wonder what the guys over at ar15 forums think of topi soles.


----------



## Ed Rooney (Nov 6, 2012)

tigerpac said:


> Watches aren't fashion now?


Not really. Gigantic smart phones and wearing tight trousers under the buttocks are in fashion.

It's just funny to read some of the opinions.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Markh58 said:


> 1.) Is it appropriate to wear a GMT with business attire?


Rolex answers this question.
https://www.rolex.com/watches/gmt-master-ii/m116710ln-0001.html


> The GMT-Master, introduced in 1955, was developed to meet the needs of international pilots. The GMT-Master II, unveiled in 2005, has proved to be even more invaluable to those whose professions involve long-distance travel. Featuring a rotatable 24-hour graduated bezel and a separate 24-hour hand, it allows those who travel the world to read three different time zones. Two simultaneously.


It is fine to wear with your airline uniform, and people will give you a pass when on overseas business.


----------



## Skyjumper (Apr 27, 2014)

As for ostentatious, I think any watch covered in diamonds is ostentatious. If its ostentatious just because its expensive (and I think that can be the case) then lesser known fine watches are a better choice. That's one reason I like Breitling. Everyone thinks Rolex is an expensive watch but for the most part, only watch people know Breitling. And my vintage Breitling, I think, is perfect. Only problem is the black strap...


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ed Rooney said:


> Watch threads on non-watch forums are always funny.
> 
> I wonder what the guys over at ar15 forums think of topi soles.


I frequent a watch forum and Rolex isn't held in high regard there either. It's for people who want everyone to know how much they spend when they wear it. Marketing has obviously worked on you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

As popular as Rolex is with the uninformed it is _still_ the top collectible watch brand when it comes to investment and resale value along side Patek Philippe. This is what makes it difficult to generalize an "average Rolex wearer". Acclaimed by collectors, horological historians as well as the obnoxious.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

TradThrifter said:


> As popular as Rolex is with the uninformed it is _still_ the top collectible watch brand when it comes to investment and resale value along side Patek Philippe. This is what makes it difficult to generalize an "average Rolex wearer". Acclaimed by collectors, horological historians as well as the obnoxious.


Well said. It's amazing how polarizing the brand can be....invoking such passionate opinions from both the supporters and detractors. It has such a wonderful heritage, yet has unfortunately been co-opted by the status-seekers.

Unfortunately, there are some on the forum who like to make unfavorable generalizations about certain items (watch brands, short-sleeve buttoned shirts), and end up projecting a bit of ignorance in the process.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

TradThrifter said:


> As popular as Rolex is with the uninformed it is _still_ the top collectible watch brand when it comes to investment and resale value along side Patek Philippe. This is what makes it difficult to generalize an "average Rolex wearer". Acclaimed by collectors, horological historians as well as the obnoxious.


Of the tons of online sources for Rolex, few if any will offer them at a discount, unlike Breitling and others.

Tourneau sells pre-owned Rolex, often charging more for the pre-owned model than the newer models. The Daytona in stainless steel is incredibly difficult to find and one almost needs to have a relationship with his/her local Rolex dealer to get the inside scoop on when one arrives. Whether this is brilliant marketing, demand for them among a loyal following or both, it's working.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

jm22 said:


> I frequent a watch forum and Rolex isn't held in high regard there either. It's for people who want everyone to know how much they spend when they wear it. Marketing has obviously worked on you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1. For the $41,000 price tag of the 2014 white gold GMT Master II, I would save a bit more and get an A. Lange & Söhne Lange 1 (which, coincidentally, is a GMT as well). For the price of the steel (~$9,000), IMHO I would save up a bit more and go for the Girard Perregaux World Time. Admittedly, neither are sport watches, but realistically, I'm not doing activities like that wearing a watch the price of a car. And it could be argued that the 18kt white gold gmt master II was never meant to serve the function of a sport watch anyways, even though it looks like one.

EDIT: I should clarify, I have nothing against Rolex and think they make great, high quality watches, I just don't like when it's assumed that the brand is the end-all be-all of watches, which discounts the myriad of great companies doing amazing things with time pieces.


----------



## Ed Rooney (Nov 6, 2012)

jm22 said:


> I frequent a watch forum and Rolex isn't held in high regard there either. It's for people who want everyone to know how much they spend when they wear it. Marketing has obviously worked on you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the general forums at Timezone and WUS are not bastions of Rolex fanhood, but those are the guys that spend a grand or more on a microbrew diver with a Chinese case and a middling ETA and go on about how it compares to Rolex.


----------



## Ed Rooney (Nov 6, 2012)

FTR, I don't wear my Sea-Dweller or my Planet Ocean with a suit. I go with a 1968 vintage Omega De Ville at a whopping 34mm.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Ed Rooney said:


> FTR, I don't wear my Sea-Dweller or my Planet Ocean with a suit. I go with a 1968 vintage Omega De Ville at a whopping 34mm.


Very, very nice! I would love to get my hands on a pie pan Constellation.

speaking of small and vintage, this is what I'm wearing today- 1928 white gold Elgin:


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Ed Rooney said:


> Watch threads on non-watch forums are always funny.
> 
> I wonder what the guys over at ar15 forums think of topi soles.


Great post. I don't frequent the AR15 forums because, if I ever need one again, I'll still want a robust, reliable rifle that fires and cycles in the mud. On the 1911 forums, posing around with my Baers, Wilsons and full customs, I try to wear a Rolex while typing. Over on the Glock forums, with the other realists who like things that work, only a solar G-Shock is appropriate. As the Glock Armorer's instructions say, "plastic to plastic."


----------



## Skyjumper (Apr 27, 2014)

godan said:


> Great post. I don't frequent the AR15 forums because, if I ever need one again, I'll still want a robust, reliable rifle that fires and cycles in the mud. On the 1911 forums, posing around with my Baers, Wilsons and full customs, I try to wear a Rolex while typing. Over on the Glock forums, with the other realists who like things that work, only a solar G-Shock is appropriate. As the Glock Armorer's instructions say, "plastic to plastic."


I think you really need a Sig...


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Skyjumper said:


> I think you really need a Sig...


Then I would have to buy a high-end Tag Heuer to match an antiquated, complicated, unreliable design and abysmal customer service. Except for the P250, which has a simple, reliable design and abysmal customer service. I don't know what watch would fit in there - maybe some Seikos?


----------



## Ed Rooney (Nov 6, 2012)

Think of Rolex as the Beatles of watches. The Beatles weren't the best musicians, or the inventors of rock and roll, or the best looking group, but they were incredibly versatile, creative musicians. They became the most important rock act in history. It's much the same with Rolex. Not the prettiest, not the best, not the first, but certainly the most significant.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

This is not a Rolex issue. It's a sports watch vs. dress watch issue.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> Well said. It's amazing how polarizing the brand can be....invoking such passionate opinions from both the supporters and detractors. It has such a wonderful heritage,* yet has unfortunately been co-opted by the status-seekers.*
> 
> Unfortunately, there are some on the forum who like to make unfavorable generalizations about certain items (watch brands, short-sleeve buttoned shirts), and end up *pr**ojecting a bit of ignorance in the process*.


Which "unfavorable" generalizations do you not agree with? The part where I said a Rolex is a fine watch? Or maybe where I said it is a symbol of the nouveau riche, in the same vein as to what you have stated above?

This is a forum for gentlemen to have free discussions about men's fashion and style. It has a sense of decorum that should not be violated by impugning others character.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ Unless they suffer from Rolex Syndrome, then all bets are off. :devil:


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Perhaps it's my own ignorance but I've never witnessed such passion about a timepiece! 

Rolex is a wonderful heritage brand and although there are a few gaudy examples shown here, they also have very classic designs. The basic elements of the datejust have been the template for just about every other daily wear watch produced in the past 30-40 years. The submariner and sea dweller are iconic dive watches and as far I dive watches go, rather conservative vs. the oversized watches on the market today. 

I know plenty of people with a Rolex on their wrist and they're just average everyday people who appreciate good quality, craftsmanship and purpose built functional objects.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

SG_67 said:


> Perhaps it's my own ignorance but I've never witnessed such passion about a timepiece!
> 
> Rolex is a wonderful heritage brand and although there are a few gaudy examples shown here, they also have very classic designs. The basic elements of the datejust have been the template for just about every other daily wear watch produced in the past 30-40 years. The submariner and sea dweller are iconic dive watches and as far I dive watches go, rather conservative vs. the oversized watches on the market today.
> 
> I know plenty of people with a Rolex on their wrist and they're just average everyday people who appreciate good quality, craftsmanship and purpose built functional objects.


But are those people very stylish?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Bjorn said:


> But are those people very stylish?


I don't think they see the watch as a stylish accessory. Just something to be enjoyed for the craftsmanship.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

SG_67 said:


> I don't think they see the watch as a stylish accessory. Just something to be enjoyed for the craftsmanship.


And hopefully to tell the time.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

momsdoc said:


> And hopefully to tell the time.


That's what your phone is for!

I have a young lady interning with me who has difficulty with telling time on an analog device. She is so used to digital and using her phone.

Of course she wears an oversized Michelle watch, but the battery ran out long ago and it hasn't even dawned on her. It's more am accessory than an item of utility.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Even if worn just as jewlery, a dead watch battery would drive me crazy. I'd be resetting the time every few minutes so no one would notice.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Gurdon said:


> Rolexes and other expensive sports watches worn with suits are ostentatious. A plain understated watch with a leather band is preferable, particularly in a business setting.
> 
> Gurdon


Although I prefer a true dress watch with a leather band with business suits, many Rolexes are quite understated and hardly ostentatious.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mike Petrik said:


> Although I prefer a true dress watch with a leather band with business suits, many Rolexes are quite understated and hardly ostentatious.


The Air King and Datejust come to mind.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

SG_67 said:


> That's what your phone is for!
> 
> I have a young lady interning with me who has difficulty with telling time on an analog device. She is so used to digital and using her phone.
> 
> Of course she wears an oversized Michelle watch, but the battery ran out long ago and it hasn't even dawned on her. It's more am accessory than an item of utility.


Honestly, several years ago I bought my wife two Bulovas- a diamond-studded bezel chronograph and another with Swarovski crystals inset in the band. They're beautiful watches and she loves them, but the batteries on each ran out a whole back and she hasn't cared to replace them because she uses her phone for the time. On the other hand, I set my watches using an atomic clock, so different uses for different people



SG_67 said:


> The Air King and Datejust come to mind.


+1, the air king is one of my favorites


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

SG_67 said:


> The Air King and Datejust come to mind.


And the Explorer I.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

While strong traditionalists will disagree, a sports watch worn with a suit for business is part of modern life and here to stay. Much like taking off your jacket in the office or not wearing a coat and tie every day.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

momsdoc said:


> Even if worn just as jewlery, a dead watch battery would drive me crazy. I'd be resetting the time every few minutes so no one would notice.


lol I am the same way. Just the fact that it is _supposed_ to be running would bother me to no end. I'd leave it at home untill I could get a battery.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Grayson said:


> While strong traditionalists will disagree, a sports watch worn with a suit for business is part of modern life and here to stay. Much like taking off your jacket in the office or not wearing a coat and tie every day.


I'm not sure they (we?) disagree so much as lament the fact. 
Personally, I usually wear a dress watch with my suits but otherwise my Datejust. Yet, I really cannot find aesthetic fault with wearing a Datejust with a suit.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Big bulky watches with a suit will never be ideal but they are indeed found acceptable for the most part. Should I need to have only one decent Watch, I would perhaps consider sporting a Rolex with a suit (I've worked with Rolex and find the company exceptional) but my overall preference is Brequet when wearing more formal attire. However, I doubt most anyone would find fault with your choice.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

justonemore said:


> Big bulky watches with a suit will never be ideal but they are indeed found acceptable for the most part. Should I need to have only one decent Watch, I would perhaps consider sporting a Rolex with a suit (I've worked with Rolex and find the company exceptional) but my overall preference is Brequet when wearing more formal attire. However, I doubt most anyone would find fault with your choice.


Bulky would be a Rolex Sea Dweller (Well, maybe not if you're Popeye or Hulk Hogan). I wear a plain Submariner No Date, sometimes a GMT II and, though purists will never agree, they don't scream for attention.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

justonemore said:


> Big bulky watches with a suit will never be ideal but they are indeed found acceptable for the most part. Should I need to have only one decent Watch, I would perhaps consider sporting a Rolex with a suit (I've worked with Rolex and find the company exceptional) but my overall preference is Brequet when wearing more formal attire. However, I doubt most anyone would find fault with your choice.


Agree completely.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

SG_67 said:


> The Air King and Datejust come to mind.


"Understated and less ostentatious" indeed! I purchased an Air King several months back and have have since been wearing it regularly. Absolutely no one, including our adult children, has(have) yet noticed. To my knowledge, only my wife and my jeweler (and the members of these fora) know I've been sporting a Rolex and that is more than fine as I see it. As long as any observers conclude that I am nicely and properly turned out overall, rather than having their attention captured by a particular garment or accessory, I am satisfied with the visual impact of my day's attire.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

I was refering just to sports watches. I realize my language was ambiguous in that respect. If I wore a watch the idea of a non-ostentatious Rolex would be appealing. 

I think eagle's comment in the immediately preceeding post says it much better than I did. 

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Ed Rooney (Nov 6, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> "Understated and less ostentatious" indeed! I purchased an Air King several months back and have have since been wearing it regularly. Absolutely no one, including our adult children, has(have) yet noticed. To my knowledge, only my wife and my jeweler (and the members of these fora) know I've been sporting a Rolex and that is more than fine as I see it. As long as any observers conclude that I am nicely and properly turned out overall, rather than having their attention captured by a particular garment or accessory, I am satisfied with the visual impact of my day's attire.


When I graduated from high school, my gather bought me a Seiko chronograph as a graduation present. For 20 years, that watch was part of me. I wore it all the time - in the shower, to bed (a habit I picked up in the military), flying, diving, etc - and I didn't even realize that it wasn't technically a dive watch. I constantly received comments on it. Later on, I bought a Rolex Sub, then a Sea-Dweller. I am not one to fish for compliments, but I noticed after a few years that the Seiko got many more. In fact, I cannot recall any for the Rolex.

I bought a Seiko dive watch ( a "007") a few years ago, gave it a week or two of wrist time, Oddly, this new Seiko also got a lot of compliments.

I'm about to buy one of those Seiko 5 "Flieger" style watches for all of $100 It's an amazing deal, and I have a feeling it's going to be the Belle of the Ball.


----------



## DOW (Mar 24, 2014)

Ed Rooney said:


> Watch threads on non-watch forums are always funny.
> 
> I wonder what the guys over at ar15 forums think of topi soles.


LOL, Maybe I'll ask!!!

A few years back I actually posted about a pair of Alden PTBs I had recently purchased...I got absolutely _shelled!_

Believe it or not Arfcom can be quite open minded about many things, fashion included. Just don't tell the guys over there you spent $600 plus on a pair of plain black leather shoes (shell cordovan notwithstanding) and you're good!


----------

